# Eclipse - Tutorial



## foerster7891 (5. Feb 2013)

Hi,
wollte fragen, ob es ein Tutorial für Eclipse gibt in dem man den richtigen Umgang mit Eclipse lernt?
Ich kenn die Entwicklungsumgebung garnicht obwohl ich schon fast ein Jahr damit arbeite. Ich könnte eigentlich auch im Texteditor arbeiten so sehr wie ich Eclipse kenne^^.

Deshalb die Frage!
Würde die deutsche Sprache bevorzugen, kann allerdings auch englisch sein.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Feb 2013)

Schon mal daran gedacht, einfach in Google nach "Eclipse Tutorial" zu suchen?

Dann hättest du z.B. so was gefunden: Eclipse IDE Tutorial

Bei Youtube gibt es sicherlich auch Videos dazu.


----------



## foerster7891 (6. Feb 2013)

thx


----------



## Akeshihiro (6. Feb 2013)

Und unter Help gibt es auch Tips and Tricks oder sowas


----------



## Gonzo17 (6. Feb 2013)

Nennt sich in der Eclipse-Welt auch "Cheat Sheets"


----------



## Akeshihiro (6. Feb 2013)

Danke, ich kam da jetzt nicht drauf


----------

